

Open Sourcing Mental Illness - gelnior
http://funkatron.com/osmi.html

======
thenerdfiles

        Everyone carries a room about inside them. This fact can be  
        proved by means of the sense of hearing. If someone walks  
        fast, and one pricks up one's ears and listens, say in the  
        night, when everything round about is quiet, one hears for  
        instance the rattling of a mirror not quite firmly fastened  
        to the wall.
        — Franz Kafka, Blue Octavo Notebooks

